# Artest for Peja?



## cam22 (Jul 26, 2004)

The Pacers' seem relentless in their quest to deal the volatile Ron Artest. Personally I believe that although Ron does make a number of shots in the clutch, his shot selection and unwillingness to give up the ball to a better option, can be very detrimental to the team. SJax's aquisition may somewhat help, but he too can be erratic and force the play a little too much. Someone like Peja (who incidentally has just request a trade to -- ANYWHERE) would be a perfect fit in my opinion. He's a big man who commands respect wherever he goes on the court, drawing a big man (or two?) away from JO and Jeff. It would be a return to the Pacers of old (ala Rik Smits and Reggie).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

This would be perfect. Artest's stock is way up with that defensive player of the year, and I personally believe he's a bit overrated. I wouldn't want to play Indiana in the playoffs with the pairing of JO and Peja.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cam22</b>!
> The Pacers' seem relentless in their quest to deal the volatile Ron Artest. Personally I believe that although Ron does make a number of shots in the clutch, his shot selection and unwillingness to give up the ball to a better option, can be very detrimental to the team. SJax's aquisition may somewhat help, but he too can be erratic and force the play a little too much. Someone like Peja (who incidentally has just request a trade to -- ANYWHERE) would be a perfect fit in my opinion. He's a big man who commands respect wherever he goes on the court, drawing a big man (or two?) away from JO and Jeff. It would be a return to the Pacers of old (ala Rik Smits and Reggie).


Where do you get this Pacers wanting to deal Artest from??


----------



## cam22 (Jul 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by *MillerTime*:
> 
> Where do you get this Pacers wanting to deal Artest from??


"Artest, the defensive player of the year, didn’t help his case when he was fined for skipping his season-ending meeting with Bird.

The Pacers were also mentioned in rumors surrounding the Lakers’ Shaquille O’Neal, but Bird wasn’t optimistic that O’Neal or McGrady would land in Indiana.

When asked if they were out of the running for an available “superstar,” Bird said, “At this point with Shaq and Tracy, yeah. We hear that Tracy’s probably going to Houston, but you never know, something might happen. If he’s out there, we’re going to go after him.”

...Bird made it clear that they will continue to be a player in the trade market, partly because of their considerable youth and depth.

“We have a lot of guys with a lot of talent,” Bird said. “We can put packages together to go after these guys.”"


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5271869/


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

i think we'd be better off with artest than peja. i think _peja_ is overrated. he only plays one end of the floor. we have DECENT offense in oneal/artest/sjax and GREAT defense. if we trade artest for peja it ruins the offense/defense ballance. we would then have GREAT offense but flat out BAD defense.

i think we should keep artest and focus on acquiring a better C or PG. maybe trade tinsley and foster for an upgrade at 1 or 5?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "We know he's got two years left on his contract," Bauman, who also is in Serbia and Montenegro, said of Stojakovic. *"But I believe the (Indiana) Pacers inquired about something with Peja and (Ron) Artest in June and that was quickly shot down by the Kings."*


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10270220p-11190412c.html


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10270220p-11190412c.html


That is interesting. Maybe those talks could be resumed?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd be dissapointed if that trade went through.

Foster, Artest, and O'neal form the best defensive frontcourt in the league alont with Prince, and Wallace X2.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

I wouldn't do this trade, but I wouldn't be mad if we did do it.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

> "They're going to realize Peja is deadset on this," Bauman said. "It's probably better to make the best trade you can make now.


http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/168459-4016-106.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> And it appears the Kings will have at least one intriguing option in that department. The Indiana Pacers, who reportedly have offered enigmatic and talented small forward Ron Artest once in an attempted deal for Stojakovic, are ready to do so again.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/10285651p-11205824c.html


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

If I am the pacers no way do I give up Artest for Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> If I am the pacers no way do I give up Artest for Peja.


Why wouldn't you?

Is it because it would be harder to reach the finals if Peja was with Indiana?? Or what?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Artest gets traded for Peja, I fully believe that he is the toughness they need to win an NBA title. He is exactly the kind of guy that gives them defense and tenacity to go to battle in the West. If I am the Kings I do it in a heartbeat. I also feel Peja will struggle with Carlisle's rigid offensive-system. 

The Kings have enough good outside shooters to absorb Artest's lack of perimeter prowess. 

I do think this deal has pluses and negatives for both sides.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you?
> ...


That doesn't make any sense. Peja would fall apart come playoff time, and Prince would shut him down anyway.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. Peja would fall apart come playoff time, and Prince would shut him down anyway.


...and what did Artest do while playing Detroit??? Same **** that Peja did. Choke. So better get someone else that can shoot more and help JO. You need shooting and we need defense.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Peja on the Pacers is, at worst, a finals team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and what did Artest do while playing Detroit??? Same **** that Peja did. Choke. So better get someone else that can shoot more and help JO. You need shooting and we need defense.



What? Artest average 14.5 PPG, *while holding Prince to 5.8 PPG including a shut out*

And that was against Detroit aka the best defense in years.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And for some reason, I like the Pacers being one of the few (maybe only) all American teams.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

If I were the kings I'd pull the trigger. It puzzles me why the Pacers would do it though. Peja and Artest are pretty even, imo, but I think Artest's tenacity and defense is just too valuable to give up. Last season he looked like the team's best player, yes, better than Jermaine O'Neal.

Peja to Pacers would maybe make them the Kings of the east. Great team, great depth, great PF and great SF, but choke in the playoffs.

Artest is barely a downgrade from Peja offensively. He doesn't shoot as well, but he's capable of scoring, and that's while shutting down his opponent. Peja can light it up and score 30 but he'll also give his opponents just as much. This is a guy who got lit up by tony delk for 50.


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

If we trade Artest, I would want Shawn Marion or Ray Allen. The more I think about getting peja for Artest the worse it sounds.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And it would mean even less minutes for Fred Jones.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

*idea*

i've got an idea. what if we trade artest for a 1 or a 5. that way we can start both Reggie and Jackson, since this has been a debate. Jax can play 3 just as well as 2. This gives more playing time to James AND Freddie Jones and also gives us a solid player in one of the two most important posisions, PG or C....thoughts?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Has this been on any credible news source that it could happen?.....You guys are the only place I even hear this trade mentioned...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> Has this been on any credible news source that it could happen?.....You guys are the only place I even hear this trade mentioned...


There's been a couple links posted in the kings forum and general nba forum(if not on this forum) from what i know..... you can even find stuff on yahoo probably... this is old news now actually.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> Has this been on any credible news source that it could happen?.....You guys are the only place I even hear this trade mentioned...


According to the Sacramento Bee, the Pacers came to the Kings offering Artest for Peja, and this was before Peja requested a trade.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The pacers are going to trade the defensive player of the year who also averages over 18 pts? For a guy who pretty much has no defense and averages 24? so pretty much were giving up our defense for 6 more points. This is a one side trade definetly in Sacramentos favor.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

lol so artest avg 18pts and peja 24 so that means your gonna gain that 6 points + his defence is improving and his reb when up


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

umm okay, peja averages like one more rebound than artest and his defense will never match artests, peja will never be able to totally shut people down like artest does.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Peja would bring more points for my fantasy team!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Peja and Artest is just a rumor, it says so on NBA.com, Bird silenced the rumor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Alright, I've been gone for a week so let's look at a recap here.

Kings get eliminated early.

Peja disappears.

We go to the EC finals with Artest.

We want to trade Artest.

Kings want to trade Peja

Peja for Artest is rumored.

**** NO!

I'd much rather get a more consistent and sadly better defender in Ray Allen than Peja. We need to keep Artest now, solely on his defensive presence. We do need a shooter, that makes somewhat smart decisions with the ball and has a decent handle, just to get rid of Artest as a #2 option. Without giving up Artest, Brent Barry would be a very nice addition whenever it is that he can be traded. 

I feel kind of redundant in saying this every time we get rumored to get Peja or someone says Jackson is going to get us to the next level, but, oh well.


----------

